# Old Roads 300 27th May 2017



## Ian H (30 Apr 2017)

Who wants to ride around Devon and Somerset? The Old Roads 300 takes you to some remote parts of Devon, over the Quantock Hills and through the Somerset Levels.

Here's the route. (link to gpxeditor.co.uk)


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 May 2017)

I might be up for this Ian. It's a pleasant route with some lovely views and Quantock bonus part way through (the descent to Bridgwater bit).


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 May 2017)

Weather looking good for tomorrow (Saturday)'s Old Roads 300, with the forecast wind light but tending to follow us round the clockwise route (Exeter-Okehampton-Barnstaple-Cheddar-Honiton).


----------



## Ian H (26 May 2018)

Food cooked. Table cleared. Crockery and cutlery ready. The finish control opened 20 mins ago. 

How quickly will the first rider finish?


----------

